
Why it's wise to launch softly  - peter123
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/1759-why-its-wise-to-launch-softly
======
IsaacL
I had a similar discussion with my friend about this; we're both students,
looking to launch web businesses. I'm of the philosophy 'launch a crappy
version one and iterate' (I read a lot of pg's essays), he's worried that if
his site isn't really good when he launches, he'll put off a lot of potential
customers. I countered that in the early stages it's simply not going to
encounter enough users to put off any significant slice of his market.

To be fair to him, though, he needs a critical mass of users to get his site
off the ground much more than I do; in such a case, a big 'launch' can be
helpful.

Has anyone tried the tactic of: crappy beta -> feedback from a few thousand
users -> get decent -> big marketing launch? Could that work?

